# Did something really stupid. Scared I'll be arrested at any moment



## Scaredalone (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,
Now I know this was really really stupid of me and I can't even begin to explain what was going through my mind. I am depressed and have a drinking problem and although that is no excuse I really just need advice. 
A little over a week ago I had stolen my friends debit card and withdrew 60$ and the following day withdrew another 100$. She noticed and called her bank to report the unauthorized transactions. They said it was with her card and her PIN number and they couldn't do anything about it. She then contacted the police on Monday and they were going to investigate it. There were cameras at the ATM and I am worried she will identify me and I will get arrested this week. I am supposed to go on a trip with my mom in a weeks time and I don't even want to think about what will happen if we can't go because of my stupid unthinkable actions. My mom has always done anything for me and my actions were completely completely horrible and out of character. I have never done anything like this or even had any interaction with the police ever. What is going to happen to me? Will I get arrested. Kicked out of school? Put in jail?


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Confess and tell her it was you and you are really sorry and give her the $160 back?

Then you can stop being so paranoid, you can change the outcome right now if you give her the money back, otherwise they could bring up the footage and show it to her.

I am not sure if they will try to get the footage for such small amounts, but there is a chance. Anyway, I don't see why that matters if you just give her the money.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Scaredalone said:


> Hello,
> Now I know this was really really stupid of me and I can't even begin to explain what was going through my mind. I am depressed and have a drinking problem and although that is no excuse I really just need advice.
> A little over a week ago I had stolen my friends debit card and withdrew 60$ and the following day withdrew another 100$. She noticed and called her bank to report the unauthorized transactions. They said it was with her card and her PIN number and they couldn't do anything about it. She then contacted the police on Monday and they were going to investigate it. There were cameras at the ATM and I am worried she will identify me and I will get arrested this week. I am supposed to go on a trip with my mom in a weeks time and I don't even want to think about what will happen if we can't go because of my stupid unthinkable actions. My mom has always done anything for me and my actions were completely completely horrible and out of character. I have never done anything like this or even had any interaction with the police ever. What is going to happen to me? Will I get arrested. Kicked out of school? Put in jail?


I also replied to the other thread but I see u are desperate for answers, u have two choices that I can see... 1. Wait and hope that they dont look at camera because her pin was used and they think it will be a domestic type matter like her bf or brother took it or she herself did and forgot..
2. Tell her and pay her back, also a risk of her reporting your confession, but if she did that u could always say she gave u permission and her pin, lie to save your *ss basically..


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Confess, give her the money back. Whatever happens from there is up to her. I'm hoping she changed her card/PIN. How did you know about it anyway? Did she give you her PIN or did you watch her use an ATM before? Not that it matters, because you still stole the card.

Were you drunk at the time? If you're beginning to perform uncharacteristic actions, you need to seek therapy.


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

contact to that girl ... and say ur apology for this .... and confess her .... It is the only best way to out this mental depression


----------

